# spent way too much $$$ - pics of my new fish : )



## jenandcoffee (May 3, 2008)

Heres some pics of my new additions to the family : )









aulo. maulana bicolor 500 f1









aulo. jacobfreibergi eureka red f1









oto. lithobates sulfer crest f1









aulo. walteri









aulo. baenshi f1









aulo jacobfreibergi lemon jake

Cheer!


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

That bi color is beautiful!!


----------



## FLGirl1977 (Jul 24, 2007)

VERY nice selection!


----------



## Brad Mc (Oct 26, 2006)

Second that for the bicolor.


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

very nice how much did you spend???


----------



## jenandcoffee (May 3, 2008)

thanks for your coments! herny i spent $264.13 to be exact.....problem is, i was like a kid in a candy store .

in my area it's very difficult to find peacocks & haps. i travelled an hour to a place that specializes in them - they just got a shipment of f1. i couldnt walk away without the ones that really caught my eye 

i can't wait for a couple of weeks, hopefully they will color some more once they are used to their new home.
:fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

Not to be a spoiler, but there is no such thing as a F1 eureka peacock. It's a man made fish. If you paid a lot for it and it was sold as F1, I'd personally cast doubt on the others being F1s too....that's just me though.

Either way, your Maulana is nice, whether it is truly F1 or not...a VERY nice specimen.


----------



## jenandcoffee (May 3, 2008)

i'm hoping they just made a mistake on my bill & it really makes sence now as i only paid $25 for the eureka but the benga ,maulana,& sulfer crest were $60 each. the store seems pretty reputable, but i think i will email them anyways and get some answers on the matter. i spend good money their and i better not be screwed on my purchases.... thanks marduk for pointing that out. :? 
Cheers!


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

dang man thats a loud


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

Your welcome. While I am sure yours are good specimens, personally that is the exact reason why I rarely buy any fish from my LFS anymore... (The fact that they either mislabel, or charge more than what is fair) If I buy fish from them they are usually guppies to expand my guppy breeders, or albino bristlenose plecos. I personally stick with mail order and local breeders...

Anyway I hope all works out with your fish. Like I said though, either way those peacocks, particularly the maulana and the baenschi look fantastic....

How big is your Maulana by the way?

~Ed


----------



## jenandcoffee (May 3, 2008)

Marduk, my maulana is about 3 1/2" , and the baenschi s about 4".

my fryei is showing abit of agression towards the maulana, i'm hoping this will die down in a couple of days....i guess its normal :-? its my first time with peacocks they are so peacefull compared to my mixed mbuna tank..


----------



## zackdmb (Feb 28, 2007)

check out this site www.cichlaholic.com. I know he isnt local to Montreal but he will ship all over Canada. Great prices, great guy, and great fish. He gets alot of wild stock in and has great tank raised fish also.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Very nice!

I guess we are really really lucky in this area. I can buy F1 A. maulana from a private breeder at that size for $10.00 - it might be worth your drive down this way!


----------



## jenandcoffee (May 3, 2008)

omg :drooling: 10 bucks..... thats crazy!! i'm moving to where u live. i can hardly find nice mbuna, never mind peacocks!


----------



## Tybo (Mar 18, 2007)

Yeah sounds like you got ripped off. Those fish are pretty common and 60 bucks is way too high for F1 peacocks. Nice lookiing though.


----------



## jenandcoffee (May 3, 2008)

not too common in my area, so worth every penny to me  i wish they were commen though, i'm going to go bankrupt at this rate, lol!


----------

